
I was denied boarding a plane – all because of a hyphen - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2018/apr/27/etihad-passport-ticket-name-hyphen-airline
======
NinjaKitten
Yay for data input assumptions.

Then there are also other systems where entering certain characters can simply
cause them to be stripped from the stored data.

Or names with apostrophes being cut off or completely breaking the system.

Sometimes basic things like umlauts are even rendered unprintable.

